# ipad problem -- HELP



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I wasn't sure whether to post here or in troubleshooting, but that thread looks to be mostly kindle related.  I haven't used my ipad in weeks, if not a couple of months, except to carry it back and forth to work.  The battery was completely drained.  I charged it up.  Now the ipad keeps crashing in any app.  Including when I go into settings, and click on mail, etc., it freezes.  The in a couple of minutes it crashes and goes back to the main page with my apps on it.  It is doing this in any application that I am in.

I did not upgrade to iOS5 on my ipad or phone and I the app store on the ipad is telling me I have 125 updates, yikes.

Can anyone help?? I have done a hard reset twice by holding down the two buttons and shutting the ipad off when the slider shows.  

I don't know what else to do.  I have not hooked it up to my MBP as I am afraid it will try and update and crash in the middle.  Should I plug it in to the computer and see what happens?  Or is there something I should do from the ipad first?  It's an ipad 1 and I have not had any trouble with it.

Thanks 

Paula


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had the operating system update done at an apple store, since mine crashed while doing it myself.  I'd recommend doing that and while in the store see if it works properly after that.

Someone else here may have a do-it-yourself solution.  

I called Apple support first, but they weren't much help, so I went to the store and it was simple and quick (once I got an appointment there -- busy Sunday afternoon at their upper west side store in nyc).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd also recommend Tekserve store if you are near one, but I haven't been there myself.  A few of my friends go there, particularly for any apple device that is not new or under warranty.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd try hooking up to your computer and doing the IOS5 update yourself first.  If that doesn't solve it, then make a genius bar appointment at the local Apple store, assuming you have one near.

You could just do that first if you don't want to bother trying to update yourself first.  

In any case, if if it's just a software problem, then updating to IOS5 should fix it as it totally wipes the iPad and then restores all your apps and files back to the device from the back up on your computer (that it makes during the install process--make sure you tell it to back up).


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'd also recommend Tekserve store if you are near one, but I haven't been there myself. A few of my friends go there, particularly for any apple device that is not new or under warranty.


Never heard of them. what are they?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Marty and Mooshie.  I updated all my apps and synced the ipad.  It made it marginally better but it still is crashing.  Big problem though is during all this, I tried to change the settings on my work email Exchange account as we have new email addresses at work.  I erased the account setting on the ipad, but before I could put in the new one, it crashed and now when I got to mail, contacts, calendars in settings, it freezes right there and won't let me open it up.  

I hate to do the update with the work email like that, but I guess I will try and then go to Apple if it doesn't work.  I am sick over this.  Any other suggestions about how to change the email settings on the ipad for my Exchange account if it won't let me in through settings, email, calendar, etc?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Will the Apple store charge me to install iOS5?  Will they charge me to fix the crashing problem?  I don't have Applecare, but I do have Square Trade.  I doubt that is helpful for anything in this situation though.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure on that.

If you've had it less than a year, they should fix it for free.  If it's been longer than that, it may just depend on the rep.  

I've never used the support, but from what I've heard Apple is good about fixing things for free as they want people to have working devices and be spending money in the App store.

Only downside is that your content is backed up to your computer, so when they install iOS 5 I think your iPad will be wiped to only the default ads, so you'll still have to hook up to your computer and restore the content--or just manually redownload all the apps through the app store and then drag and drop any music, photos etc. you want on their.

So it's better to just update the OS yourself if you can figure out how to do it and get it to work IMO.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Apple store will upgrade the op system for free, at least if you are within a year from buying your ipad. Mine was two weeks old when I took mine in.

Tekserve is an authorized Apple store/repair place. One of my friends said that the Apple store doesn't like to deal with any old Apple devices but that Tekserve will and gives great service. I think there is one on West 23rd in NYC. I thought this was not the only one, but I just looked on their website and it looks like it is the only one.

http://www.tekserve.com/


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Marty, they are only in NYC and I am three hours north of Manhattan.  Thanks though.  My ipad is also old--it is the original and I got it the day it came out in the stores I think.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SquareTrade will cover it. It's not just for breaks and damage...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Will the Apple store charge me to install iOS5? Will they charge me to fix the crashing problem? I don't have Applecare, but I do have Square Trade. I doubt that is helpful for anything in this situation though.


Square Trade will even walk you through a couple things before they ask you to return it. At least the rep helped me--I didn't have to return it.

Have you tried resetting it?

Here are the increasingly strong methods of restarting/resetting your iPad:

http://www.hard-reset.com/apple-ipad-hard-reset.html

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Betsy.  That link definitely helped and I learned something.  I have been doing a hard reset (using both buttons to turn off ipad and back on again) more often than I should.  I didn't know about the others.  I did use the Reset buttons and reset everything without losing data.  Some things are not working, but it is not crashing every few minutes.  Hope I can figure the rest out.  This has been a long afternoon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have apps that are updated but you have not updated your iOS, that could be creating conflicts....

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Marty, they are only in NYC and I am three hours north of Manhattan. Thanks though. My ipad is also old--it is the original and I got it the day it came out in the stores I think.


Sorry.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you have apps that are updated but you have not updated your iOS, that could be creating conflicts....
> 
> Betsy


Yep, that's definitely possible. A lot of my apps didn't work after updating to iOS 5 until they got updates. So imagine the opposite could be true as well, and that if you've updated apps they may no longer work right in iOS 4.

So definitely update to iOS 5 ASAP, whether you do it yourself or go have the Apple store do it. If that doesn't solve the problem, then it's probably a hardware issue and time to deal with Square Trade if you're still under warranty.


----------

